
I Don't Know What I'm Doing - timothybsmith
http://ttimsmith.com/articles/i-dont-know-what-im-doing
======
ultimatedelman
obligatory: <http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/i-have-no-idea-what-im-doing>

~~~
vacipr
I hate to jump on the meme wagon but
[http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/362056-i-have-no-idea-what-
im...](http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/362056-i-have-no-idea-what-im-doing)

~~~
6cxs2hd6
How can I jump on the meme wagon, too? I don't know how.

